
Write C/C++ on Mac with Eclipse, no Xcode - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/write_c_c_on_mac_with_eclipse_no_xcode/
======
st3fan
This is a really silly article.

I'm sure you can write C and C++ write code in Eclipse, but Xcode is free and
just as good if not better. It either came with your Mac or you can grab a
free copy from the Mac App Store.

I will also say that Xcode has a much better editor and debugger. Specially
Xcode4 which has the most amazing C++ code completion currently available.

The point that you should use something different than Xcode if you are
writing native (graphical) OS X or iOS applications is odd: Xcode comes with
standard project templates to get started quickly with a plain C or C++
command line tool. And what you get then is exactly as in Eclipse: a basic
minimal project without dependencies on Cocoa.

